

Computers that aren't computers - cjbprime
http://blog.printf.net/articles/2010/02/07/computers-that-arent-computers

======
iamwil
There should always be guitars. Without them, you won't get new music.

Problem is, not everyone that listens to Abbey Road wants to learn to play the
guitar.

------
Herring
Relax, guys. The general purpose computer is never going away.

------
mahmud
NoPC (n): A personal computing device that's neither personal, nor a computer.

